# Solved: Imate PDA2k SD MMC Card not recognized



## e_dizonjr (Aug 2, 2008)

hi guys,

i have an imate pda2k with windows mobile 2003 version 4.21. it works fine and the only problem is the sd card is not recognize. i cannot see it the pda programs. My question is 
1.do i have to install a software for this device? or is it in the hardware?
2. Can i upgrade the windows and how?

i just bought this pre owned so I'm a newbie using this device.

if you need some detailed information let me know so i can give it. thank you guys and have a nice and more power to TSG!!!


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

What type of SD card is it? Is it a SDHC card?


----------



## e_dizonjr (Aug 2, 2008)

i have an Sandisk 4GB and yes it is SDHC Card.


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

That is probably the problem, it does not support the High capacity SD cards, try a regular SD card.


----------



## e_dizonjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I did replace it with a regular sd card (1GB) same brand and it works. The problem is it does not support and SDHC Card. thanks Gnomad. and this thread is solved. More Power to TSG!!!


----------



## e_dizonjr (Aug 2, 2008)

how about the themes i have in my imate pda2k, any guys here know where i can download themes for my pda?


----------



## Gnomad (Oct 3, 2007)

You can get lots of Free software here. Handango  has non free software.


----------

